
PostgreSQL Exercises adds DML exercises - AlisdairO
https://pgexercises.com/questions/updates/
======
AlisdairO
Author here: hope people find this useful. I've been very quiet on the site
lately due to a serious of (mostly good) life upheavals. This update lays the
technical groundwork for a bunch of future exercises, so I hope to have a
little bit more steady progress in future.

